# I can help if you want to save a puppy



## micho119 (Jan 14, 2014)

Dears, 

I don't know if this is the right place to post this thread, but if you have a puppy that you want someone else to adapt as a rescue, i'm offering my help to keep it.

Well, the only problem is that i'm in Damascus, Syria.
So if you are welling to ship it I welcome having one


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I wish you luck in your search, and hope for peace for you.


----------

